# Honda HRX - Oil leaks



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi folks. I have this sooty/oily crud accumulating near the valve cover on my HRX mower. Have any of you experienced this with your Honda engines, or other makes? Thanks in advance


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

This mower is less than a year old by the way. The internets pointing me to valve cover leaking oil. Hopefully the black stuff is just buildup of dirt/oil. I will not be having this repaired under warranty. I will be repairing it myself. And I will be updating this post on my findings so other Honda owners or potential owners will be in the know. I am still interested in input if anyone has something to add. Thanks!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Going off the limited view of the picture I'd say valve cover leaking. Did you check for loose bolts? Sometimes a little tightening can do the trick. Otherwise try replacing the gasket.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the tips. No gasket on the valve cover of this model Honda engine, just RTV. I did not know that though until I saw a YouTube video with my exact problem. The bolts seemed awfully tight. Maybe they were overtightened during manufacture. I think the leak was coming from one or both of the upper bolts, I hate to poo-poo things made in the USA, and even more so made in the great state of NC, but dang, really?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Hondabond works well


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, I like that stuff. But had to throw out my last tube since it sat around a little too long and set up. Might be worth a stop to the Honda dealer tomorrow.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

We always have it work. Might be worth a stop or permatex gray usually does the job.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd say thats what happens when things are made in one of the two best Carolinas, but knowing the labor pool as I do in SC, the saying the wife and I use when dealing with people is "Well, that's who showed up today", meaning, most of the people don't even show up.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

wash off the grime and then watch and see if it comes back and then decide.

the honda valve cover is rtv'd on. Of the few GCV engines (mowers, snowblowers) I've worked on those covers have been nearly impossible to remove without bending and wrecking it, which is stamped aluminum. I've never seen one with a paper or cork gasket.

permatex ultra grey or ultra copper is all you need, or ultra black.
I've tried once cutting a gasket, don't do that, it's a waste of time. RTV is best.

you can mail order a replacement cover valve cover pretty cheap [usually] and I would source one first and know you can get it before attempting (and wrecking) the existing installed valve cover because they can be a sob to get off.

yes it can soot up a little bit like that especially if you never hose it and clean it. And especially if you ever tip the mower carb side down the crankcase vent can drain oil into the carb air cleaner. And then eventually what oil that's there then makes it's way out to where you see it in your pic.

and that valve cover is not under any kind of pressure, so if you clean around it and get a finger in there you can externally apply rtv to patch it; not the most elegant solution but it would work. But from your pic that looks like normal usage never washing it down after use kind of buildup. But i would first simply clean it all real good then observe after a few uses before deciding to do anything. my hrx217 I got in 2005, i got a 2018 one for a friend, and i have the same engine in a snowblower; they are very good and i doubt you have any kind of build quality issue. Even so all it could possibly be is quite possibly the most simple and easy rtv issue there can be - it's only 4 bolts and easy access.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd say thats what happens when things are made in one of the two best Carolinas, but knowing the labor pool as I do in SC, the saying the wife and I use when dealing with people is "Well, that's who showed up today", meaning, most of the people don't even show up.


Haha, that's the truth!

I appreciate the input from all. I got things cleaned up and put back together this evening. I will degrease tomorrow and get the shroud, etc back on tomorrow. Hopefully will be all good to go. I will say I need to try one of the solvents or cleaners that dissolve the old silicone. Removing that stuff is the hardest part.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Best way to remove silicone for me is a razor blades(s) as a scraper not a cutter so perpendicular to the surface you're working on so you don't cut grooves. Scrapers work too to get the heavy crap off. Nothing like trying to get silicone of a car engine while it's above your head dripping all over you. After all silicone is gone a good wiping with carb cleaner or brake cleaner.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

That's pretty much how I do it. It's just that I have seen some gasket cleaners marketed for silicone removal, but I never tried any.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

They don't work that great in my opinion.


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

I have the same exact picture with my HRX but it's 3 years old and really noticed it this year….assumed it's a leak from a gasket but guess no gasket is in there lol.

Thanks for this post.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok, so I am pretty sure I have fixed my valve cover leak, after removing, cleaning, and resealing.

I found another leak when I was cleaning up the motor. It is at the governor shaft, which by design does not have a seal for some reason. There are some YouTube videos with an easy fix for that though.


----------



## 61Solidaxle (9 mo ago)

I know I'm coming in late, but I found this string recently and believe I have the same issue with the governor shaft on my Honda. Any chance you or someone has a link to the video that is referenced??


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Here's one by Taryl, if you can tolerate Taryl!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeiWvmNBjU

But here is another:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEzaTkNqHf4

BTW, the work space is a bit tighter on the HRX, but it is pretty straightforward if you take your time


----------



## 61Solidaxle (9 mo ago)

Thanks! I'll take a look!!


----------

